# How is the H.S.T hitting you so far?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Well happy Canada Day to you all. I hope you're all wearing a beaver tail and sucking on some maple syrup candy.

Looks like we got a gift this year for Canada. It was 96.x/L yesterday in my area for petrol. Today petrol is 104.x/L in my area. While it cost more to drive on the up side perhaps it would make people think more about where they will be driving and perhaps take eco alternatives like short-mid range biking then driving for some small item when it zaps them that much at the pumps.

The H.S.T. How is it effecting everyone so far? I guess perhaps more feedback will be coming in, in a weeks time when people start feeling the effects then.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

It feels great especially when you grab your socks!

Gotta love paying more taxes - woohoo.

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, I'm going to start changing 8% less water in my tanks starting today. 

This way I'm keeping the water costs the same.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought twice today about whether my pool really needed to be a few degrees warmer. A couple weeks ago, I slightly shortened the lighting period on all my tanks. And the next time I have a sick critter, the vet bill's gonna make me 8% more nauseous :-(


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

*H*orrible *S*ales *T*ax eh?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is what they are taxing more of: http://www.rev.gov.on.ca/en/taxchange/taxable.html
I would like to say more about the HST but it would be all censored.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

I knew i should have stocked up on booze sooner ....


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

By the listing, it says alcohol used to be 5% gst plus 10-12% pst and now it's 13% hst. I'm waiting for the prices to drop...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I still don't see how we are supposed to see savings with the prices.. Who the heck thinks people will lower their costs? I sure don't think it will happen for a while...

That jump in gas was insane..


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, my "waiting for the prices to drop" comment was very much meant tongue-in-cheek  Our cost of living just went up, no doubt about it...



Ciddian said:


> I still don't see how we are supposed to see savings with the prices.. Who the heck thinks people will lower their costs? I sure don't think it will happen for a while...
> 
> That jump in gas was insane..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh nono.. I was still steaming from the local news telling us that. LOL


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, what a load of **** :-/


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

We had to pay an extra few cents on pretzels this morning. Damn!


----------



## hcnbessell (May 15, 2010)

Well thanks to the H.S.T. my car lease has gone up over 50 bucks a month!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

My store isnt bothering with the HST from what I know... but then again they could change that later..


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

arktixan said:


> My store isnt bothering with the HST from what I know... but then again they could change that later..


they aren't bothering? They don't really have a choice, it's the law.

the one part of the government you don't want to irritate are the tax people. They have it in their power to make things miserable.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's time to move out of Canada!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Was this a deal with the US so everyone shops down there now? Maybe I shouldn't complain, my business does better with a high US dollar. LOL .>.>


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*H.s.t.*

It's not time to move out of Canada it's time we got rid of McGinty and the liberals also to get rid of Harper, Obamas puppet.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

h_s said:


> they aren't bothering? They don't really have a choice, it's the law.
> 
> the one part of the government you don't want to irritate are the tax people. They have it in their power to make things miserable.


We got a letter saying we weren't going to be affected by the HST.


----------

